# TT Gas Cap Conversion



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

Ok, this is something I've always wanted to do, and finally said *F _ _ _ IT*, and decided to go for it.
I realize it's a lot of time and work for something as "small" as a Gas Flap, but decided to lump it in with my upcoming series of mods I'm calling: *RUF BUG STAGE II* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyhow, today was day one, and we actually got quite a bit accomplished. Step one was finding a TT *Donor* Right Rear Fender with the Gas Flap Assembly in tact. I was told that doing it this way will yield the best result, as we'll be using the factory Audi "bed" for the flap. We were fortuate enough to locate one a few weeks ago from a wrecked







TT Couple.
*We first cut out a section of the TT Cap from it's fender:*








*Next Removed the Fender Liner:*








*And then the Stock Flap:*








*Then with the fender still on the car (so we could accurately determine the postion of the fill spout & flap), cut out the stock flap:*
















Now with the prelimiary cuts made, it was time to remove the rear fender, which meant removing the entire rear clip (I told you it was a ridiculous amount of work for a friggin' gas flap):
























*Now with the fender off, it was time to start fitting / positioning and attaching the donor TT Flap assembly:*
































*And some rough sanding:*








*Day one............I'll keep ya posted







*
"Hollywood"









_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 8:24 AM 1-29-2008_


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 1:52 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (HollywoodsBug)*

nice do it yourself layout! can you fly out here and do it to my car as well







very cool bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (localcali)*

Thanks man, but not exactly DIY








I'm getting *a lot* of help from my buddies (Ron & the boys) at *Derby Auto Body.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Will keep ya posted. These guys are good! It should look (& function) truely OEM!!
"Hollywood"









_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:04 AM 1-29-2008_


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 7:05 AM 1-29-2008_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (HollywoodsBug)*

god I love this $hit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_god I love this $hit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah I know.................I just left the body shop with a *big grin* on my face.








*Rear clip........sittin' & waitin' on a nice soft quilt*








*AND HERE'S THE CULPRIT WHO STARTED THIS WHOLE THING............IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT*
















Another advantage of doing the "Complete Cap" this way, is that *hopefully* the electric latch mechanism is just going to plug in where the Beetle's stock one did, and operate the latch from the drivers door. *OEM BABY* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Hollywood"


----------



## Audiophil (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (HollywoodsBug)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_*AND HERE'S THE CULPRIT WHO STARTED THIS WHOLE THING............IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT*








"Hollywood"









No, THIS is the culprit 







:








Having a black car, u don't really see the gas cap anyways, so I can use the $$$ on other dumb stuff.










_Modified by Billsbug at 12:28 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (Billsbug)*

No Bill, actually............*this* was my *inspiration*








Don't remember where I saw it. And besides, I definitely agree with ya about it looking best on a Silver car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 12:40 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

dang thats a lot of work. looks amazing


----------



## jussbuggin00 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (anothermk4)*

wow... thats awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (jussbuggin00)*

I just bought a TT gas cap. It's all your fault.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good Luck!








"Hollywood"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I like it, looks good on silver but i'm not sure how it would look on other colors. Definitely wouldn't work on red ...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*WE HAVE LIFTOFF*
Just got back from the body shop, pulled the electric gas release button on the drivers door, and up popped the TT Flap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Turns out they had to relocate the actuator, as the wire/cable on the TT setup was a bit shorter than the stock wire.......but *IT WORKS*








Forgot my camera








Hope to have the "finished" pictures soon.
"Hollywood"


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

We need finished pictures. I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

They're commin' soon, I promise.








"Hollywood"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

*UPDATE*
Well we're finished! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Here are the rest of the pics to bring you up to date:
*Spraying Fender - Ah lay on that lovely Reflex Silver







*








*Reassembly*








*Installing Brand New FUNCTIONAL TT Gas Cap*








*All buttoned up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *








I'll be posting some additional pictures soon!








"Hollywood"


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

cmon you made that look easy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_cmon you made that look easy









X2


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

Another Project Finished!








*Ruf Bug Stage II is Underway!*








*And the CHERRY ON TOP!!*








"Hollywood"


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

Oh snap! That looks killer Hollywood, good job....and yes, you made it look really easy! I would suggest posting the approximate cost to do this in real-world dollars before there is a sudden drop in the TT gas flap supply...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*(silversport)*

Sweet!!!








BTW, why r u still sporting those yellow tint OEM tails?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (silversport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silversport* »_Oh snap! That looks killer Hollywood, good job....and yes, you made it look really easy! I would suggest posting the approximate cost to do this in real-world dollars before there is a sudden drop in the TT gas flap supply...

Thanks, it did come out great! Regarding cost, I was able to pick up a TT donor fender for $300.00. Not bad. Only problem, was that the Gas Flap had a "scratch" in it. Knowing that this was going to be the "focal point" for the entire project, I was forced to buy a new one. The Gas Flap from Audi Parts, cost *more* that the entire donor fender.







My body shop was able to get it for me for $350.00. It lists for close to $500.00 believe it or not, and even Impex sells it for almost $400.00!








If you're able to get a donor fender with a flap in decent condition, (or aren't quite as much a picky Bas_ _ _d as I am







) you can save some dough right there.
"Hollywood"











_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 1:22 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (silversport) (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Sweet!!!








BTW, why r u still sporting those yellow tint OEM tails?









You know what Bill, and this may kill ya







but *I like 'em*








"Hollywood"


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (silversport) (HollywoodsBug)*

That is really sick dude. So clean, yet so stylish. It's like OEM with stunner shades on!props


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (silversport) (Amsterdam087)*

Its nice and all but its something we've seen for quite some time now. Also seems like you spend close to 1000$ for this job if not more, IMO not worth it, but it does look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (silversport) (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Its nice and all but its something we've seen for quite some time now.

Really? Where? I've only seen it done once or twice.

_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_Also seems like you spend close to 1000$ for this job if not more, IMO not worth it, but it does look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks..............I think















"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (silversport) (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Really? Where? I've only seen it done once or twice.
"Hollywood"









On US soil once or twice maybe. I've seen this way back, on german boards and UK boards


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (silversport) (FastAndFurious)*

Just came from the gas station & I have to tell ya, I never had so much fun fillin' up before, even at $3.49.9/Gal for 93 Octane.








This things gonna pay for itself in no time, just in the pleasure it's gonna bring me each time I fuel up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








"Hollywood"

















_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 2:21 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (silversport) (HollywoodsBug)*

I want one now too, and get the bolts gold plated to match my theme









BTW what else was used from the audi tt parts? just the fender and gas cap...? What about the pieces where the nozzle goes was anything modified there?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (silversport) (FastAndFurious)*

You're a funny guy. We gotta share a cold one some time.







I never know when you're serious.








*Gold Bolts*








Anyhow, we took the TT Fender and cut out a "Donor" piece:








From that the top and bottom of the "bed" that seats the TT Gas Cap were Epoxy'd:








and sanded








The OEM "Spout" was retained, although had to be "Shimmed" a bit further away from the body of the car, in order to make clearance into the TT Opening. This is a bit of an issue where a compromise must be made.
Lastly, yes all the "Rubber Trim" piece *inside* the flap are the TT pieces.
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (silversport) (HollywoodsBug)*

I just called some audi dismantler for a donor fender and they wouldnt sell it to me. They said that its cheaper if you buy the donor fender at the dealer which was like 240$ at the dealer.
He was going to sell me the fuel door assembly for 115$ not bad (i've seen them on ebay for 175$
Where did you source the donor fender and is it from a convertible or regular coupe TT


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (silversport) (FastAndFurious)*

The body shop that did the work, got me the fender (off a coupe) from a local salvage yard for $300.00. At the time, I thought that was a pretty good deal, until it came and I saw the "Flap" had a rather bad scratch in it. Being the anal PITA that I am, I refused to use the flap. I figured, the whole point of this conversion is the flap, and that was going to be the focal point of the entire job, ya know?
I was then forced to buy a brand new flap assembly from an Audi Dealer. Another $350,00!







More than the entire friggin' donor fender.








"Hollywood"


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (silversport) (HollywoodsBug)*

Mine just arrived today.








I paid $80 shipped with the donor fender from eBay. It's in perfect shape. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (silversport) (SomeMacGuy)*

Your lucky to get it for that price!
who did you get it from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (silversport) (SomeMacGuy)*

Man........you *stole that sucka* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good for you!







Lots of luck. Make sure you keep me posted & post pics along the way. It's a way cool mod when done correctly!








"Hollywood"


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (silversport) (HollywoodsBug)*

Thanks guys! I got it from German Industries Parts: http://stores.ebay.com/german-industries-parts_
Hollywood: Do you mind if I post my own progress in this thread?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (silversport) (SomeMacGuy)*

Not at all..........the more the merrier.








"Hollywood"


----------



## Audiophil (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (silversport) (HollywoodsBug)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greekin2 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (HollywoodsBug)*

hope you don't mind going to borrow this pic.... looking to buy this same piece for a conversion I am doing on a mk2 GTI... Thanks in Advance...
great right up...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (greekin2)*

Not at all. Help yourself. Let me know how you make out, and be sure to post some pics!
"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (HollywoodsBug)*

I still cant find anyone to sell me that piece of metal


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (FastAndFurious)*

Probably gonna have to do what I did, and buy the whole friggin' fender







and cut it out yourself.
"Hollywood"


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (HollywoodsBug)*

Hollywood: Can we get more pics? Like from the rear looking straight-on, like how it would look to a car following behind. Maybe a few with the whole car in them? I'm a huge fan of the work you had done though dude. I look at your pics every day or two.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (SomeMacGuy)*

Thanks for the kind words. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm gonna have a whole bunch of very cool "new" stuff to post in the next 10 weeks or so. Gonna blow everyone's mind








Anyhow, heres another pic. I'll try & take some more within the next few weeks, once the weather clears & I get the car out:








"Hollywood"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Hollywood: Can we get more pics? Like from the rear looking straight-on, like how it would look to a car following behind. Maybe a few with the whole car in them? I'm a huge fan of the work you had done though dude. I look at your pics every day or two.









Sorry it took me so long to post these. Just got the car back from the "Rocker Panel" mod series today, and decided to snap a few. Enjoy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































"Hollywood"












_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 4:12 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_

























UNF UNF That's hot!!!








I usually don't like the TT cap on anything other than a TT... then again, I never saw one on a Beetle. I may have to thief your idea sometime for a customer's car.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (Shifty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shifty* »_







UNF UNF That's hot!!!








I usually don't like the TT cap on anything other than a TT... then again, I never saw one on a Beetle.
















Thanks man. Appreciate it! Got lots & lots of other goodies on the way!








"Hollywood"


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (HollywoodsBug)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That turned out great! Looks awesome! Can't wait to see the next wave of mods to the Ruf Bug


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (JimmyD)*

Time to paint that chrome license plate surround in body color.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (Billsbug)*

Got somthin' to replace it with......








"Hollywood"


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That turned out great! Looks awesome! Can't wait to see the next wave of mods to the Ruf Bug

Thanks man. Got some really *Hot 'N Tasty* stuff commin' up!








"Hollywood"


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (HollywoodsBug)*

I had to sell my fuel door.








The bodyshop I deal with said it would drive my paintjob up over $3K, plus I still needed a few parts from the Audi dealer so I really can't afford that while I'm still in school.
Your car is looking great though!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (SomeMacGuy)*

Sorry to hear man.








Hang in there..........
"Hollywood"


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (HollywoodsBug)*

I was 50/50 on how it would look on cyber green anyway. I'm not upset at all, my friend is installing it into his GTI when it gets painted next year so I'm very excited that the fuel door is staying in the local scene rather than shipped out somewhere never to be seen again.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: TT Gas Cap Conversion (SomeMacGuy)*

And in a way, I'm kinda glad it'll be going on something other than a NB!







Will make it that much more unique on my car, even though a couple of others have done it as well!








"Hollywood"


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i forgot to mention, i really like the exhaust on there.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Thanks. Another one of my favorite mods. It's a 2.5" APR Stainless Turbo Back system, with a custom/one-off "RUF" tip, sitting in (another custom one-off) molded Zender "Exhaust Blend"!
"Hollywood"


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Aluminum gas cap looks best on TT but even more interesting on a bettle!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Thanks Lam. Yeah this is something I alway's wanted to do. Was a real PITA though. And you know me...........everything had to fit perfectly and *work*, especially the Electric Gas Flap opener in the door.







And yes...........it does!








Just wish I had some decent pics.............LOLOL








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 1:49 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Nice work! super cool thread and a friendly beetle owner even tho the car is totally nuts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love humble folk whos action speak volumes


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Did you epoxy it in from the top or the underside of the wing?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (p3yro)*

Both.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous. 
My former boss totalled his TT Quattro last summer, but (unfortunately?) had it rebuilt. Would have been a glorious donor car for some NB projects.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (bandi53)*

Thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It is a great mod. Very subtle and discreet.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

and ive been busy to...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (p3yro)*

post pictures when ur done id really like to see it on a black car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Lookin' good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Quick pic before i left for work.








NOT an easy mod to do. Loads of time and effort needed. Worth it though. 
Think i might have to repaint it at some point as there is a tiny bit of sinking . And being a black car its gets BBQ hot so i do expect a flat re fill and paint .. 
Like Hollywoods. Fully functional. 
and i didnt have to remover the whole rear end to fit !!















I put it in at a slightly different angle to match the line of the wing to body
Ill post more pics over the weekend when the new rims go on and its clean enough to take some good pics.
Great how to dude. 


_Modified by p3yro at 6:22 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (p3yro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p3yro* »_NOT an easy mod to do. Loads of time and effort needed. Worth it though.

*Yeah, I'm all about the "one-off" stuff. I think it's those "difficult" things that few people do, that set a car apart vs. buying stuff off the shelf and bolting it on! *









_Quote, originally posted by *p3yro* »_Think i might have to repaint it at some point as there is a tiny bit of sinking . And being a black car its gets BBQ hot so i do expect a flat re fill and paint .. 

*This definitly is an issue. We had to re-set / respray mine three times do to the settling. Another factor is that the metal "donor piece" from the TT doesn't flex in the same way that the plastic fender does. Trial and error and you can get it lookin' pretty darn good though. Just takes time...............and patience! *









_Quote, originally posted by *p3yro* »_Like Hollywoods. Fully functional. 
and i didnt have to remover the whole rear end to fit !!















I put it in at a slightly different angle to match the line of the wing to body
Ill post more pics over the weekend when the new rims go on and its clean enough to take some good pics.
Great how to dude. 


*Lookin' good bro!*


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

glad you said you had to paint it 3 times it dont feel to bad now.
More pics tommorow


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (p3yro)*

Nice job man! Would love to see some more pictures.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

didnt want to derail your thread so ive put some over in the NB pics thread.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (p3yro)*

Not a problem. I'm putting together a complete Photo Essay of the completed Ruf Bug Stage II project, and will probably get it all together in a separate thread in the next several weeks anyway! It's all good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEARJAM BHRIFIC (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Nice work guys! While I can't take any credit for doing the work, this is what I had the custom shop do to my NB back in February of 2004. At first they thought I was nuts...but after seeing this thread...I guess I wasn't.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

how did they stop it sinking ?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (p3yro)*

Don't know what anyone else did, but after we tightened the bolts securing the trim ring, we let the piece "settle" for about two weeks, then re-sanded, tweaked the body filler, and final painted and it's held up quite well so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As far as Franks (the green vert), I know he doesn't have the car any longer, but would love to have seen a couple of shots without the "fish-bowl" lens, in order to see a more accurate depiction of his results.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Since someone asked, I DO have an extra Forge Billet Fuel Cap Cover (shown installed below), as well as a spare TT Flap assembly w/accuator, as well as the OEM (Reflex Silver) Fuel Door Assembly. They can be found here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4110663








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

